# Favorite Character?



## Naeth Dúlinn (Jan 30, 2015)

So who is everyone's favorite character out of The Silmarillion? Why? 

I'd say Fingolfin. He was loyal to his family, and even though his half-brother Feanor committed many acts against him, he always stood by him. He was the High-king of the time when the leaguer was held against Morgoth in Angband. When his people were all but destroyed, he rode against Morgoth, and challenged him in front of the enemies gates. He held his own against A VALAR. Considering Sauron, a maiar, was massively powerful, Morgoth must've been around ten fold that. Fingolfin fought Morgoth and held his own, even though he lost in the end, he ended up giving the Dark Lord a limp. I'd say Fingolfin will always be my favorite.


----------



## FinrodFelagund (Jan 30, 2015)

I like Maedhros. He survived being hung off Thangrodim by Melkor for thirty years, and even though his right hand was cut off, he kept on fighting and became more skilled with his left than he had ever been with his right. Later, he formed the Union of Maedhros to attack Melkor and regain the simarils. (But this was because of his brothers). It failed, but he survived and lived through the War of Wrath. (Although he committed suicide afterwards) I just really like him because of his spirit of perseverance that got him through that whole time.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 31, 2015)

One of my favorites is Tuor. A valor spoke to him and gave him the mission to go to Gondolin and deliver a message. After living in Gondolin he married Idril. Then he helped lead the refugees from the vale when Morgoth attacked. His son was Earendil.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 2, 2015)

Beleg Cúthalion for some reason. I always enjoyed reading about him.


----------



## Meisiluosi (Aug 3, 2015)

*Maedhros*.
To cut the long story short - his determination and his endeavours inspire admiration, the circumstances he had to deal with inspire sympathy.
He spent his years in Beleriand honestly trying to make things work out for everybody. He had to work against the Oath (and in judging Fëanorians in general people often seem to dismiss the fact that the Oath was no friggin' joke), against some of his brothers, against the bad karma his family had accumulated, against Morgoth...
He saw Angband from inside, spent three decades hanging from a cliff - and he somehow managed to emerge out of that experience (huge kudos to Fingon, of course) with enough positive outlook and enough drive to become a force to be reckoned with.
No, really, Maedhros is awesome.

I'm also really fond of *Caranthir*. He was probably very unpleasant to stick around - but he strikes me as highly capable and generally inclined to stick to the 'live and let live' principle. He seems to have been very aggressive verbally - but quite open-minded and unprejudiced in actual dealing with those who had something to offer, or lending a helping hand to those who needed help.

There are many wonderful characters in that book and I love too many of them to give you a comprehensive list. But at the end of the day, it's the sons of Fëanor that I like best.
And these two are my faves among them. (And maybe *Maglor*, too.)


----------



## JCCDragons (Nov 6, 2015)

Círdan, or Eärendil, because they`re just cool and they build ships. 
Also, Círdan is like the `backup person` because he comes to help out just when he is needed.


----------



## Exma (Nov 10, 2015)

Too many excellent characters to choose from. Fave edain, Turin. Fave elf, Feanor.


----------



## Rutheaserce (Nov 30, 2015)

I hate these questions. It makes me feel like you're asking me, "If you could only have one brain cell, which one would you choose?" Well, it would be nice if I could have all of them. Okay, I don't really hate them, but still. It makes me feel even more indecisive than I already am XD

But fine. You want a character from me? Cool. I'm going to go with Mairon, because he's a pretty, manipulative jerk. Ha.

Buuut if you want the one that gives me the most warm fuzzies, it would be Fëanor.


----------



## JoyridingTilion (Dec 1, 2015)

Definitely Glaurung, he's just such a cunning bastard, first hypnotizing Turin and then setting him up to marry his sister. I love Thingol too for some reason.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 1, 2015)

Who is Mairon?


----------



## Rutheaserce (Dec 1, 2015)

Starbrow said:


> Who is Mairon?


Nooooooooo nooo you can't nooooooooooooooooo
Lol, it's the name that Sauron was referred to before he defected to Melkor's side, and the name he kept calling himself (along with Tar-Mairon, which is basically "King Mairon" or "King Excellent"... he's clearly not the most humble character in the book) for a bit after he became evil. The name Mairon is actually one of my favorites- it means "excellent, admirable, or precious" (though I don't think that name was mentioned much, or even at all, in the Silmarillion, and it's hardly ever used by Tolkien)... I wonder where the "my precioussss" thing came from, ahaha
So basically, Sauron when he was pretty and had all or nearly all of his power.
So basically, I personally refer to him in that time period (2nd age and before) as Mairon to differentiate. Because Sauron gets a little frustrating in the 3rd age, because instead of being the "hands-on jerk", he's the "jerk in the background that you can't get rid of" hahaha XD

However, I think some of the details I've mentioned might not actually be canon... I don't really know at this point, everything's a bit mixed up in my mind at the moment!


----------



## Belnorn (Dec 12, 2015)

Easy one. Between Tuor or Turin. One I see is like superman and the other is like a darker anti hero story. If you want the happy ending. Go for Tuor. But sad. Go for Turin. I love both for several reasons.


----------



## SonOfNumenor (Jan 7, 2016)

Has to be Fingon the Valiant for me, his valor and loyalty hold no equal. He was both powerful and wise, under his kingship the siege of Angband lasted and the elves had hope of defeating Melkor. Only undone by the Lord of Balrogs. 
"_he sought not his own, neither power nor glory, and death was his reward._"


----------



## DarkLordMelkor (May 3, 2016)

_Fingolfin._
_Melkor._
_Earendil._

_Ecthelion._
_Elessar._


----------



## marco vannucci (Jun 9, 2016)

Thingol (elwe)
Finrod Felagund
Galadriel
Lúthien
Earendil


----------



## Ecthelion74 (Jan 11, 2017)

1.Ecthelion (ofc)
2.Fingolfin
3.Tuor
4.Beren
5.Hurin


----------



## HurinThalion (Feb 6, 2017)

For me, it's a tie between Fingolfin, Finrod, and Beleg.

I love Fingolfin's courage and devotion to his kin, even when it meant him giving up so much. His showdown with Morgoth was the scene that stood out most to me when I first read The Silmarillion as a kid. 

I have grown to admire Finrod for his bravery as well, but mainly for his wisdom. In "Morgoth's Ring," the chapter where he discusses the nature of elves, men, and mortality is Athrabeth is beautiful. I have an affinity for philosophical discussions in general, but as a Christian, that chapter has special resonance for me. "They say the One will himself enter into Arda, and heal Men and all the Marring from the beginning to the end."

Also, Finrod's discussion of the two different words elves use to describe hope (Amdir and Estel) is beautiful. And gives insight into why Aragorn's name is so significant.

Beleg has always been one of my favorites because he was such a faithful friend who stayed true even when Turin was such a jerk.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Feb 8, 2017)

I Think my favorite character of the Silmarillion is Luthien, only, mainly because I like it when the idea of characters reflecting other characters are used. The idea that Arwen is the reincarnated Luthien I've always found to be a beautiful concept. And it is an idea that is even used in Rose Red, and the Diary of Ellen Rimbauer. The special needs child in Rose Red is supposed to be the reincarnation of Ellen's daughter that had disappeared in to the house. Thats why the special needs child was able to stop all the evil the house recognized her presence. I just always found this concept in writing to be fascinating.


----------



## Phuc Do (Feb 9, 2017)

My favorite is Feanor and Turin Turambar


----------

